# The REAL Top Gun



## RackMaster (Dec 6, 2014)

For all you flyboy fans...


----------



## Gunz (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks. Now the only way I'm gonna get that stupid song out of my head is to surrender to the nearest ISIS guy with a knife. :wall:


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 9, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> Thanks. Now the only way I'm gonna get that stupid song out of my head is to surrender to the nearest ISIS guy with a knife. :wall:



Ask Freefalling if you can borrow one of his Nickelback CD's that should help.  Oh and if you wear one of his gay wolf tee shirts while listening that will produce even more magic for you.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 9, 2014)

Gypsy said:


> Ask Freefalling if you can borrow one of his Nickelback CD's that should help.  Oh and if you wear one of his gay wolf tee shirts while listening that will produce even more magic for you.


 
Can I watch The Twilight Saga: Breaking Dawn while rockin to the Nickleback CD in my hand-me-down homo shirt?


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 11, 2014)

^^ I like it.


----------

